#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  NetMetal porta sfp

## JeffersonSato

Bom dia galera

Estou com uma duvida gostaria de saber de vocês, qual melhor gbic para uma netmetal, se tem algum gbic especifico do mikrotik para ser utilizado com a netmetal, estou querendo estruturar minha rede e em alguns pontos quero conectar com router de borda em fibra com o rádio...
Agradeço a opiniões de todos .

----------


## olivionet

Segue:

http://flytec.com.py/?inc=view&p=157...20DE%20MODULOS


http://routerboard.com/S-3553LC20D


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux mobile app

----------

